# Project: Lambda e-scooter 2013



## chris1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

Some good information to do with scooters here in Zenids Blog, http://zenid10.wordpress.com/


----------



## Yagi-san (Jan 2, 2013)

chris1968 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some good information to do with scooters here in Zenids Blog, http://zenid10.wordpress.com/



Thank you "chris1968" for that post !



Yagi-san


----------

